# Buongiorno



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

ehhh, spero gli animi siano in pace today.....
vi auguro buona giornata a todos


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Buongiorno figliolosa beddra.



Però tanto buongiorno per  me non è. Sento aria di estate sai... il sole è forte, ti riscalda finalmente. Io penso alle ferie... ai circa 40 giorni che ancora sono vergini .... e mi sento triste perchè dovrò violarli, ma mi domando, quando?


----------



## Aristippo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ehhh, spero gli animi siano in pace today.....
> vi auguro buona giornata a todos


Buongiorno anche a te...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

labanana è rimasta?
in mezzo alle discussioni di fine e inizio settimana l'avevamo dimenticata in frigo


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno figliolosa beddra.
> 
> 
> 
> Però tanto buongiorno per  me non è. Sento aria di estate sai... il sole è forte, ti riscalda finalmente. Io penso alle ferie... ai circa 40 giorni che ancora sono vergini .... e mi sento triste perchè dovrò violarli, ma mi domando, quando?


Ma che te frega!!!! vai al mare tu che puoi, stuprali pure sti 40 giorni......in amore in guerra e in estte tutto e' concesso 
quel che succede d estate....................resta dell estate e nell estate


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te...


ohh bungiorno, menomale che sei rimasto


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ohh bungiorno, menomale che sei rimasto



Ma se è appena arrivato. vabbè ho capito un altro ciao ciao ci fu.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> labanana è rimasta?
> in mezzo alle discussioni di fine e inizio settimana l'avevamo dimenticata in frigo



Ma vedi che cose, Minerva che nota la banana e la cita.  Non ci sono più le Minerva di una volta.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma vedi che cose, Minerva che nota la *banana* e la *cita*.  Non ci sono più le Minerva di una volta.


E TARZAN??


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E TARZAN??



Mannò la cita-scimmia..! :incazzato:

Tarzan vuole la banana? uhmm aristcomeazzotichiami, attento che tarzan vuole la banana.


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E TARZAN??


...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Tarzan affrettati c'è wolf che vole la banana.

Ciao lupacchiotto. :rotfl:


----------



## Aristippo (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> labanana è rimasta?
> in mezzo alle discussioni di fine e inizio settimana l'avevamo dimenticata in frigo


ma come si fa a mettere le banane in frigo...incivile!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E TARZAN??


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
ma che vi organizzate tu e Ultimo?

Pippo, cambia l'avatarro per carità... nun se po' guardà.


----------



## Aristippo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ohh bungiorno, menomale che sei rimasto


Miss caciotta I like you!


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tarzan affrettati c'è wolf che vole la banana.
> 
> Ciao lupacchiotto. :rotfl:


Cià ... come butta?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Quoto sbri senza quotarla.


aristopippo togli ola banana, nun se sa mai che attira.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ehhh, spero gli animi siano in pace today.....
> vi auguro buona giornata a todos


Il mio animo sprizza pace da tutti i pori, se non fosse per le infinite rotture di cazzo lavorative!:mrgreen:

C'ho voglia di andare al mare... non mi fate pensare al mare e al sole...che qui oggi nuvolizza!!!


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> ma che vi organizzate tu e Ultimo?
> 
> Pippo, cambia l'avatarro per carità... nun se po' guardà.


In effetti ... sarebbe opportuno lo *cambiabbe *:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ari buongiorno a tutti... Se c'è tarzan dovreste trovare pure jane e cita..


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> In effetti ... sarebbe opportuno lo *cambiabbe *:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


cioa wolfettino


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto sbri senza quotarla.
> 
> 
> aristopippo togli ola banana, nun se sa mai che attira.


che fai tu? 

Ma che attira, quella roba m'ha fatto collassare un ormone. Ed era l'ultimo.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ari buongiorno a tutti... Se c'è tarzan dovreste trovare pure jane e cita..


cita l ha trovata ultimo e pure la banana ....io e te pensiamo a jane


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> In effetti ... sarebbe opportuno lo *cambiabbe *:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


lupacchiotto bello, ciao.


----------



## Aristippo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> ma che vi organizzate tu e Ultimo?
> 
> Pippo, cambia l'avatarro per carità... nun se po' guardà.


ma che problemi hai con le banane? Comunque non mi chiamo pippo...pippo non c'entra niente con il mio nick non è nemmeno una diminuzione, sarebbe come se io ti chiamassi sbroccata o slabbrata


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cià ... come butta?



Mahh... francamente non so spiegartelo, sono serio eh. 

Vediamo va.. butta che penso in continuazione a mio figlio di quattro mesi, a quando arrivo a casa mi guarda, lo prendo e lo sento vibrare tutto e quasi abbracciarmi contento di essere stato preso in braccio.

Butta che, dopo, il fratellino gli si avvicina e il piccolo comincia a sorridergli alle smorfie che vede e... lo segue con gli occhi spesso ridendo a quei palloncini che il fratello puntualmente gli sbatte in faccia....

Butta la pasta che ho fame.


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioa wolfettino





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lupacchiotto bello, ciao.


 cosa sono tutti queste carinerie ... sono sprecate


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma che problemi hai con le banane? Comunque non mi chiamo pippo...pippo non c'entra niente con il mio nick non è nemmeno una diminuzione, sarebbe come se io ti chiamassi sbroccata o slabbrata


sbri non è slabbrata


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cita l ha trovata ultimo e pure la banana ....io e te pensiamo a jane


Io propongo la Sbri


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh... francamente non so spiegartelo, sono serio eh.
> 
> Vediamo va.. butta che penso in continuazione a mio figlio di quattro mesi, a quando arrivo a casa mi guarda, lo prendo e lo sento vibrare tutto e quasi abbracciarmi contento di essere stato preso in braccio.
> 
> ...


Vecchia pellaccia ... ti stai ammorbidendo


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh... francamente non so spiegartelo, sono serio eh.
> 
> Vediamo va.. butta che penso in continuazione a mio figlio di quattro mesi, a quando arrivo a casa mi guarda, lo prendo e lo sento vibrare tutto e quasi abbracciarmi contento di essere stato preso in braccio.
> 
> ...


2 spaghi li mangio volentieri anch'io :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> cosa sono tutti queste carinerie ... sono sprecate


e perche??


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> ma che problemi hai con le banane? Comunque non mi chiamo pippo...pippo non c'entra niente con il mio nick non è nemmeno una diminuzione, sarebbe come se io ti chiamassi sbroccata o slabbrata


eh, allora ti chiamo Cirenaico... uhm, troppo lungo, Ciro.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io propongo la Sbri


ma io mi muovo bene tra le liane,.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che fai tu?
> 
> Ma che attira, quella roba m'ha fatto collassare un ormone. Ed era l'ultimo.



Che faccio? Una domanda più semplice no? 


aò non attira te ma attira Lui. Io ho avvertito.punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sbri non è slabbrata


ciao Gas:bacio:


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Gas:bacio:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io propongo la Sbri


con quello che costa la protesi all'anca TD che sto ancora rodando? sei fuori?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, allora ti chiamo Cirenaico... uhm, troppo lungo, Ciro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> *Vecchia pellaccia ..*. ti stai ammorbidendo


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh... francamente non so spiegartelo, sono serio eh.
> 
> Vediamo va.. butta che penso in continuazione a mio figlio di quattro mesi, a quando arrivo a casa mi guarda, lo prendo e lo sento vibrare tutto e quasi abbracciarmi contento di essere stato preso in braccio.
> 
> ...


butta davvero bene, allora! :smile:
Ciao a tutti!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> 2 spaghi li mangio volentieri anch'io :smile:




:up: si ma non diGiamolo in giro che ci sono certi braccini....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> butta davvero bene, allora! :smile:
> Ciao a tutti!


ciao buongiorno a te 
c ho fame per io....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> butta davvero bene, allora! :smile:
> Ciao a tutti!



Yes, anche se ogni tanto il pensierino invitante di prendere uno dei tre marmocchi e farlo volare fuori dalla finestra.... mi alletta. 

Poi penso: uhmm e se poi devo andare a comprare pure i farmaci per curarli? Quindi ci ripenso per amore dei piccioli. 

modifica messaggio: edit: aggiunzione: i figli sono quattro, madò menomale che sto correggendo. Mi ero scordato dell'adozione. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao buongiorno a te
> c ho fame per io....


ciao miss :smile: a me fa venire fame il tuo nick, anche se in questo periodo il formaggio è tabù :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes, anche se ogni tanto il pensierino invitante di prendere uno dei tre marmocchi e farlo volare fuori dalla finestra.... mi alletta.
> 
> Poi penso: uhmm e se poi devo andare a comprare pure i farmaci per curarli? Quindi ci ripenso per amore dei piccioli.
> 
> modifica messaggio: edit: aggiunzione:* i figli sono quattro, madò menomale che sto correggendo. Mi ero scordato dell'adozione.* :mrgreen:


quattro figli dev'essere una guerra mondiale in casa


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao miss :smile: a me fa venire fame il tuo nick, anche se in questo periodo il formaggio è tabù :singleeye:


perche mai? io a pranzo mi son portata la burrata...che succede sto periodo?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quattro figli dev'essere una guerra mondiale in casa



Lo è. Ultimamente mi da qualche pensiero la figlia adottata che da troppa confidenza, manco facesse di mestiere la cassiera dico io. Però a onor del vero a parte qualche piccolo "incidente" ( ? ) è una figliolosa meravigliosa.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ciao*

Ciao rigà.Litiga qualcuno oggi?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao rigà.Litiga qualcuno oggi?


siiiii grrrrrr roar roar io litigo, aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggg fatti sotto soldo di cacio...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo è. Ultimamente mi da qualche pensiero la figlia adottata che da troppa confidenza, manco facesse di mestiere la cassiera dico io. Però a onor del vero a parte qualche piccolo "incidente" ( ? ) è una figliolosa meravigliosa.


voglio la paghetta piu alta. piu soldi meno preoccupazioni. fidati di me.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> siiiii grrrrrr roar roar io litigo, aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggg fatti sotto soldo di cacio...



vedi che è alto più di 190 cm. soldo di cacio? ahahahahahahh


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io mi muovo bene tra le liane,.


Bene allora potresti esser tu mettiti d'accordo con Sbri


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene allora potresti esser tu mettiti d'accordo con Sbri


mmm que te pasa? perche sei accussi'?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> voglio la paghetta piu alta. piu soldi meno preoccupazioni. fidati di me.



Mo per la battuta che sto andando a scrivere mi perdonerai, vero amore mio? Mi ricordi quanto sei alta tu? 


No così... magari, la paghetta, non la alzo troppo.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo per la battuta che sto andando a scrivere mi perdonerai, vero amore mio? Mi ricordi quanto sei alta tu?
> 
> 
> No così... magari, la paghetta, non la alzo troppo.


io sono l altezza giusta fatta persona. 1.56 cm


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con quello che costa la protesi all'anca TD che sto ancora rodando? sei fuori?


Appunto almeno il rodaggio sarà completo due piroette con Tarzan et voilà


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io sono l altezza giusta fatta persona. 1.56 cm



Anche la paghetta è giusta, proporzionata cioè


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm que te pasa? perche sei accussi'?


Nulla tocca trovare una jane adeguata la briosa Sbri mi pareva adatta anche tu sei ok... Però non ho capito chi è Tarzan :singleeye:e


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche la paghetta è giusta, proporzionata cioè


per esserlo dovrebbero essere 156 euri a settimana. ti risulta? a me no


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nulla tocca trovare una jane adeguata la briosa Sbri mi pareva adatta anche tu sei ok... Però non ho capito chi è Tarzan :singleeye:e


oscuro


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per esserlo dovrebbero essere 156 euri a settimana. ti risulta? a me no



Mi gira la testa.... si hai ragione dovrebbe essere di 156 centesimi di euro. Ah si a settimana, certo. a me risulta, come mai a te no?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi gira la testa.... si hai ragione dovrebbe essere di 156 centesimi di euro. Ah si a settimana, certo. a me risulta, come mai a te no?


cosa ci compro con un euro e 56? spiegamelo.....
tu che vuoi fare il giovane...non esci in comitiva con me, non sai che spese abbiamo. dimmi ti prego come posso campare con un euro e 56 a settimana, muoio dalla voglia di sapoerlo


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche mai? io a pranzo mi son portata la burrata...che succede sto periodo?


son dovuto star fermo un pò di settimane per un problema, e ho messo su un paio di chili che devo buttar giù...e il formaggio è la prima cosa da tagliare


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> son dovuto star fermo un pò di settimane per un problema, e ho messo su un paio di chili che devo buttar giù...e il formaggio è la prima cosa da tagliare


oh povero, dai che un po di pancetta trippetta sta sempre bene


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa ci compro con un euro e 56? spiegamelo.....
> tu che vuoi fare il giovane...non esci in comitiva con me, non sai che spese abbiamo. dimmi ti prego come posso campare con un euro e 56 a settimana, muoio dalla voglia di sapoerlo




Senti, quando ero giovane io con circa tre mila lire l'equivalente dei 156 centesimi, circa, PORCA PALETTA CI FACEVO PURE LA SPESA E MI RESTAVANO SOLDI. 

Gioventù bruciata e mai contenta..! 

eccheccaz<zo va. scusate lo sfogo ma soltanto persone come sbriciolata anche se un po più anziana di me, può veramente capire.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti, quando ero giovane io con circa tre mila lire l'equivalente dei 156 centesimi, circa, PORCA PALETTA CI FACEVO PURE LA SPESA E MI RESTAVANO SOLDI.
> 
> Gioventù bruciata e mai contenta..!
> 
> eccheccaz<zo va. scusate lo sfogo ma soltanto persone come sbriciolata anche se un po più anziana di me, può veramente capire.


ah si? molto bene. per tua informazione i tempi sono cambiati, ad oggi con 3mila lire nun ci fai nulla.
cmq, vuoi vedermi andare in giro come la figlia di nessuno? va bene....tanto sanno tutti di chi sono figlia e diranno: ma guarda quel padre scellerato come la manda in giro questa poverinam chiamiamo il telefono azzurro...
e mi porteranno via, oh si che lo faranno...poi? cosa fai a quel punto?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah si? molto bene. per tua informazione i tempi sono cambiati, ad oggi con 3mila lire nun ci fai nulla.
> cmq, vuoi vedermi andare in giro come la figlia di nessuno? va bene....tanto sanno tutti di chi sono figlia e diranno: ma guarda quel padre scellerato come la manda in giro questa poverinam chiamiamo il telefono azzurro...
> e mi porteranno via, oh si che lo faranno...poi? cosa fai a quel punto?


Semplice. minnifuttu.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh povero, dai che un po di pancetta trippetta sta sempre bene


ahahahahahah non sia mai!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah non sia mai!



:up:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

*perche*

gli uomini di oggi, anzi di ieri, non vogliono un pochino di poancetta tripposa? una cosa cosi morbida.....
bah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti, quando ero giovane io con circa tre mila lire l'equivalente dei 156 centesimi, circa, PORCA PALETTA CI FACEVO PURE LA SPESA E MI RESTAVANO SOLDI.
> 
> Gioventù bruciata e mai contenta..!
> 
> eccheccaz<zo va. scusate lo sfogo ma soltanto persone come sbriciolata anche se un po più anziana di me, può veramente capire.


conosci un buon ortopedico tu?
hai un amico dentista?
non mi ricordo più la targa della tua macchina... ma me la sono segnata, sapevo che prima o poi... non hai la casco, vero?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Semplice. minnifuttu.


:incazzato::condom:<-----


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Ritorno dopo, forse è moolto meglio, ciao ciao.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> conosci un buon ortopedico tu?
> hai un amico dentista?
> non mi ricordo più la targa della tua macchina... ma me la sono segnata, sapevo che prima o poi... non hai la casco, vero?


e' una minaccia? velata?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' una minaccia? velata?


Non puoi capire. hai 27 anni


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Non puoi capire. hai 27 anni


caro.....no. ne ho 26 ......cerchiamo di essere chiari su certi punti


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> gli uomini di oggi, anzi di ieri, non vogliono* un pochino di poancetta tripposa*? una cosa cosi morbida.....
> bah...


orroreeee :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Non puoi capire. hai 27 anni



La do in giro e ripasso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' una minaccia? velata?


no no ma che minacce. Mi stavo informando. Mi preoccupo per lui, comincia a dare EVIDENTI segni di rincoglionimento... allora magari può inciampare nel mio piedino e cadere... proprio sul cofano della sua macchina:mrgreen:
Bisogna essere previdenti:mrgreen:


(madonna che palle 'sto tempo, ho un mal di testa terribile)


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> orroreeee :sonar:


dici? quindi tu....sei uno muscoloso e ben messo


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> caro.....no. ne ho 26 ......cerchiamo di essere chiari su certi punti


Minchia ma vafanchiul....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no ma che minacce. Mi stavo informando. Mi preoccupo per lui, comincia a dare EVIDENTI segni di rincoglionimento... allora magari può inciampare nel mio piedino e cadere... proprio sul cofano della sua macchina:mrgreen:
> Bisogna essere previdenti:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> (madonna che palle 'sto tempo, ho un mal di testa terribile)


ah! qui c'e' il sole e brilla brilla briiiiillaaaaaaa


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Minchia ma vafanchiul....


ma ce li hai avuti pure tu.....non puoi rosicare per qualcosa che hai avuto pure te....capirei se tu non li avessi avuti...ma....


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti, quando ero giovane io con circa tre mila lire l'equivalente dei 156 centesimi, circa, PORCA PALETTA CI FACEVO PURE LA SPESA E MI RESTAVANO SOLDI.
> 
> Gioventù bruciata e mai contenta..!
> 
> eccheccaz<zo va. scusate lo sfogo ma soltanto persone come sbriciolata anche se un po più anziana di me, può veramente capire.


Pari mio padre che mi parla di quando andava al cinema con 50 lire!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici? quindi tu....sei uno muscoloso e ben messo


non tanto muscoloso, anzi... ma senza un filo di grasso. Mi è sempre piaciuto fare sport e non ho mai smesso... e si resta magri, anche se mangi senza metterti problemi


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pari mio padre che mi parla di quando andava al cinema con 50 lire!!! :rotfl:




Mi stava sfiorando l'idea di darti un rosso, poi.... mi sono ricordato di un post di sbriciolata. Nickà, vallo a leggere tesoro, su su vai, VAI A LEGGERLO.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stava sfiorando l'idea di darti un rosso, poi.... mi sono ricordato di un post di sbriciolata. Nickà, vallo a leggere tesoro, su su vai, VAI A LEGGERLO.


Link!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non tanto muscoloso, anzi... ma senza un filo di grasso. Mi è sempre piaciuto fare sport e non ho mai smesso... e si resta magri, anche se mangi senza metterti problemi



Non so perchè ma più scrivi e più mi stai simpatico. Certo, appena sbaglierai mi starai sul beep , intanto mi stai simpatico. 

Ti ricordo che sono padre di famigghia e nun c'è sto a provolare. manco a provare. A volte è meglio chiarire,nsi sa mai.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Ricordo alla sorellina che abbiamo lo stesso dna, vabbè non si direbbe penserà qualcuno, qualche stronzo cioè.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Insomma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma più scrivi e più mi stai simpatico. Certo, appena sbaglierai mi starai sul beep , intanto mi stai simpatico.
> 
> Ti ricordo che sono padre di famigghia e nun c'è sto a provolare. manco a provare. A volte è meglio chiarire,nsi sa mai.


Per quello che può servire per nobody ho garantito di persona,ci ho messo il culo.....!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Link!


A soret..!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma più scrivi e più mi stai simpatico. Certo, appena sbaglierai mi starai sul beep , intanto mi stai simpatico.
> 
> Ti ricordo che sono padre di famigghia e nun c'è sto a provolare. manco a provare. A volte è meglio chiarire,nsi sa mai.


padre di famiglia anche io, pure se divorziato da anni... quindi anche se la simpatia è reciproca, mettiamoci l'anima in pace


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A soret..!


Tu mi schifii...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quello che può servire per nobody ho garantito di persona,ci ho messo il culo.....!


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> padre di famiglia anche io, pure se divorziato da anni... quindi anche se la simpatia è reciproca, mettiamoci l'anima in pace


hello stranger....io sono LA figlia di famiglia invece...... 
(sto cercando di far arrabbiare mio padre, se mi reggessi il gioco sarebbe perfetto....)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quello che può servire per nobody ho garantito di persona,ci ho messo il culo.....!



Inchia! ieri si è rivelato Lui, oggi oscuro. Sarà la primavera...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu mi schifii...



Io? 


Io per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, nel caso specifico non conosco l'inglese link..... mi difendo. 




Scritto dalla mia dolce sorellina Sbriciolata : conosci un buon ortopedico tu?
hai un amico dentista?
non mi ricordo più la targa della tua macchina... ma me la sono segnata, sapevo che prima o poi... non hai la casco, vero?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hello stranger....io sono LA figlia di famiglia invece......
> (sto cercando di far arrabbiare mio padre, se mi reggessi il gioco sarebbe perfetto....)


hi daughter... i'm sorry... non potrei mai, la mia ha 19 anni e già mi fa incazzare abbastanza :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up:



A me avevi appena scritto di essere etero. Uhm...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma più scrivi e più mi stai simpatico. Certo, appena sbaglierai mi starai sul beep , intanto mi stai simpatico.
> 
> *Ti ricordo che sono padre di famigghia e nun c'è sto a provolare*. manco a provare. A volte è meglio chiarire,nsi sa mai.


Madonna, sempre a pensare che tutti ci vogliano provare con te, maschi, femmine, capre e cavoli.
Pure Nobody, porello.
@Nobody, tranquillo, pensava che ci provassi pure io con lui.
e stiamo a un migliaio di km di distanza, fosse stato pure comodo...
e fosse stato pure giovane...

In realtà lui è convinto che nessuno possa resistergli... sono drammi.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hi daughter... i'm sorry... non potrei mai, la mia ha 19 anni e già mi fa incazzare abbastanza :smile:


allora non sono l unica figlia impertinente! ah....bene


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inchia! ieri si è rivelato Lui, oggi oscuro. Sarà la primavera...


con il vecchio oscuro ci conosciamo da tanto... avevamo cominciato sparandoci addosso, poi abbiamo posato i ferri e siamo diventati amici :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madonna, sempre a pensare che tutti ci vogliano provare con te, maschi, femmine, capre e cavoli.
> Pure Nobody, porello.
> @Nobody, tranquillo, pensava che ci provassi pure io con lui.
> e stiamo a un migliaio di km di distanza, fosse stato pure comodo...
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madonna, sempre a pensare che tutti ci vogliano provare con te, maschi, femmine, capre e cavoli.
> Pure Nobody, porello.
> @Nobody, tranquillo, pensava che ci provassi pure io con lui.
> e stiamo a un migliaio di km di distanza, fosse stato pure comodo...
> ...


Aò la smetti di sbandierare le cose mie. Che poi sono tutte vere. mah..


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madonna, sempre a pensare che tutti ci vogliano provare con te, maschi, femmine, capre e cavoli.
> Pure Nobody, porello.
> @Nobody, tranquillo, pensava che ci provassi pure io con lui.
> e stiamo a un migliaio di km di distanza, fosse stato pure comodo...
> ...


Allora lo tranquillizzo subito :carneval: Ultimo, sono etero e nonostante ciò qui sul forum non ci provo nemmeno con le femmine, figurati con un masculo padre di famiglia


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Che cazzo di 3D.

Sempre le solite minchiate, mai nulla di serio, ma fatemi il favore ...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora non sono l unica figlia impertinente! ah....bene


ma perchè, esistono figlie che non lo sono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Che cazzo di 3D.
> 
> Sempre le solite minchiate, mai nulla di serio, ma fatemi il favore ...


aspettavamo te gorillone mio. Già sono passati Cita e Tarzan stamattina.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> con il vecchio oscuro ci conosciamo da tanto... avevamo cominciato sparandoci addosso, poi abbiamo posato i ferri e siamo diventati amici :smile:



Ah bhe..... allora conosci la storia della pisciata sulla maniglia, dei problemi del coso quando entra in macchina e gli sbatte nel volante, delle donne che sbarrano gli occhi vedendoglielo e dicendogli mariaaaaa troppo grosso per me, delle pippe in bagno e bla bla bla.. 


Mi sono scordato del problema di quando esce dalla macchina e deve stare attento se passa un'altra autovettura...


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspettavamo te gorillone mio. Già sono passati Cita e Tarzan stamattina.


si si lo so, lontani parenti, ci siamo salutati prima, al bar, gustando un crodino e le arachidi, sai com'è ...


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io?
> 
> 
> Io per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, nel caso specifico non conosco l'inglese link..... mi difendo.
> ...


Conosco sia ortopedici che dentisti...ne hai bisogno?! 
Ci metto una buona parola, dici che ti manda Nicka!!!!

E ti diranno "ma chi cazz'è!!", quindi prezzo non scontato!!!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma perchè, esistono figlie che non lo sono?


quando QUALCUNO mi dava piu soldi lo ero di meno


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Allora lo tranquillizzo subito :carneval: Ultimo, sono etero e nonostante ciò qui sul forum non ci provo nemmeno con le femmine, figurati con un masculo padre di famiglia


ma è inutile, sai? Lui è sicuro che ci proviamo tutti, puoi dirgli quello che vuoi, è già davanti allo specchio che si ammicca... anche oggi una nuova conquista... ma non è cattivo, eh?


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe..... ETC ETC ETC


TUTTA INVIDIA LA TUA, ahahahah


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

*Nicka*

biondona mia, come va oggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si si lo so, lontani parenti, ci siamo salutati prima, al bar, gustando un crodino e le arachidi, sai com'è ...


mai una volta che mi inviti a prendere un aperitivo, sempre Farfalla inviti:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conosco sia ortopedici che dentisti...ne hai bisogno?!
> Ci metto una buona parola, dici che ti manda Nicka!!!!
> 
> E ti diranno "ma chi cazz'è!!", quindi prezzo non scontato!!!


Sei un tesoro. quando trovi un amico trovi un tesoro, si dice così, vero?


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai una volta che mi inviti a prendere un aperitivo, sempre Farfalla inviti:blank:


preferisco restare nel mondo animale, ci si capisce meglio. poi, scusa, non ti sentiresti a disagio a farti vedere con uno scimmione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> biondona mia, come va oggi?


ecco. le novità sono sempre preferibili, eh? Basta vado a cercare Rabbyinlove


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> biondona mia, come va oggi?


Con un mal di testa fotonico, ma bene!!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un tesoro. quando trovi un amico trovi un tesoro, si dice così, vero?


Accussì si dice!! 
Basta una parola...quando hai bisogno dicimi!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> preferisco restare nel mondo animale, ci si capisce meglio. poi, scusa, non ti sentiresti a disagio a farti vedere con uno scimmione?


meglio uno scimmione di uno scimunito:smile:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. le novità sono sempre preferibili, eh? Basta vado a cercare Rabbyinlove


il conoglio? l'avrà più piccolo di quello di Ultimo, e poi, hai mai visto un coniglio fare l'amore? è più veloce della TAV.



Nicka ha detto:


> Con un mal di testa fotonico, ma bene!!!


sarà il preciclo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> TUTTA INVIDIA LA TUA, ahahahah



Cazzo ci ridi scemo? minchia ma può un cinquantenne scuncumiddatu sparare ogni due per tre venire a scassare i coglioni puntualmente senza manco sapere di che si parla, e checazzo e viviti la vita ogni tanto, cresci, cresci e se proprio non ci riesci passa dai market e ti soffermi a parlare con le cassiere! minchia se nemmeno così cresci sei IRRECUPERABILE .ohh!


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sarà il preciclo.


Ellamadonna!
Finito una settimana fa nemmeno...avere un preciclo di 3 settimane è da morire!!!
No no no!!! E' il tempo...è sempre colpa del tempo!


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meglio uno scimmione di uno scimunito:smile:


ti  inviterei volentieri a cena, ti farei gustare cose buonissime, lo sai vero,e per concludere un bel cannolo siciliano, come da tradizione. il rpoblema è che tu non mi vuoi raggiungere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> il conoglio? l'avrà più piccolo di quello di Ultimo, e poi, hai mai visto un coniglio fare l'amore? è più veloce della TAV.
> 
> 
> sarà il preciclo.


ehm Rabbyinlove è una capra... e poi il nostro è un amore platonico.


... aò ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meglio uno scimmione di uno scimunito:smile:


Effettivamente cambiando ci ha guadagnato, certo è un po peloso, ma vabbè.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ellamadonna!
> Finito una settimana fa nemmeno...avere un preciclo di 3 settimane è da morire!!!
> No no no!!! E' il tempo...è sempre colpa del tempo!


ti confondo con qualcun'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ti inviterei volentieri a cena, ti farei gustare cose buonissime, lo sai vero,e per concludere un bel cannolo siciliano, come da tradizione. il rpoblema è che tu non mi vuoi raggiungere.


effettivamente sei un filo fuori mano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ti confondo con qualcun'altra.


tieni il conto del ciclo di tutte? Preoccupato? Fai statistiche? Sai che c'era uno qui che lo faceva tempo fa?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

*Chiarimenti per Lui*

In Sicilia è vero abbiamo il cannolo, ma c'è anche il surprise, ( ora non mi si riprenda su come ho scritto surprise, GRAZIE) il surprise che il mio compare Lui conosce bene è quello che lui fa finta di non conoscere e scambia sempre col vero cannolo siciliano. chiaro sono stato? 


Se non lo fossi stato: io ho il cannolo( finalmente l'ho scrittoo! e Lui ha il surprise)


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tieni il conto del ciclo di tutte? Preoccupato? Fai statistiche? Sai che c'era uno qui che lo faceva tempo fa?


nulla di tutto questo, è stata una confidenza di un'utenteSSA


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Cambio avatar, il cannolo mi rendeva più sexy.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Cambio avatar, il cannolo mi rendeva più sexy.




Si si.. nel frattempo datti una sistemata ai capelli. 




































































































:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Non ho cosa sistemare, testina, li rado insieme alla barba, un giorno si l'altro no. ho una testa rotonda e perfetta: le donne ci vanno matte.


 SCUNCIURUTU


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Non ho cosa sistemare, testina, li rado insieme alla barba, un giorno si l'altro no. ho una testa rotonda e perfetta: *le donne ci vanno matte.*
> 
> 
> SCUNCIURUTU



:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Che cazzo di 3D.
> 
> Sempre le solite minchiate, mai nulla di serio, ma fatemi il favore ...


Sei parente a Cita? Ciao :carneval:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei parente a Cita? Ciao :carneval:


chè non si vede? da parte di madre.


p.s. come mai questo nick, te l'ho mai chiesto?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> chè non si vede? da parte di madre.
> 
> 
> p.s. come mai questo nick, te l'ho mai chiesto?



si, e diverse volte t'ha mandato a farti na bella pippa.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> chè non si vede? da parte di madre.
> 
> 
> p.s. come mai questo nick, te l'ho mai chiesto?


glielo avrai chiesto 1000 volte di cui 999 le ho lette anche io


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> glielo avrai chiesto 1000 volte di cui 999 le ho lette anche io


non è bello far notare agli anziani che stanno perdendo la memoria


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> chè non si vede? da parte di madre.
> 
> 
> p.s. come mai questo nick, te l'ho mai chiesto?


Eh ma ora sei cannolo... Buono!!!         P s si più volte e risposto non resta che la prova pratica così almeno ti è chiaro il significato


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma ora sei cannolo... Buono!!! P s si più volte e risposto non resta che la prova pratica così almeno ti è chiaro il significato


Ecco, penso proprio sia la cosa migliore. Dammi le coordinate che imposto Gilda.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è bello far notare agli anziani che stanno perdendo la memoria



Amoreeeeee


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è bello far notare agli anziani che stanno perdendo la memoria


ahhhhhhhhhhh pero' quando si tratta di far notare a me che ho finito i bicscotti e mi serve il lecca lecca allora va bene.
non c'e' parcondicio qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Amoreeeeee


scusami, è stata la gelosia a farmi parlare


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe..... allora conosci la storia della pisciata sulla maniglia, dei problemi del coso quando entra in macchina e gli sbatte nel volante, delle donne che sbarrano gli occhi vedendoglielo e dicendogli mariaaaaa troppo grosso per me, delle pippe in bagno e bla bla bla..
> 
> 
> Mi sono scordato del problema di quando esce dalla macchina e deve stare attento se passa un'altra autovettura...


ahahahahahah manco da 5 anni, tutti queti problemi o non li ricordo o sono arrivati dopo :smile:


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh pero' quando si tratta di far notare a me che ho finito i bicscotti e *mi serve il lecca lecca *allora va bene.
> non c'e' parcondicio qui


ehehehe


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusami, è stata la gelosia a farmi parlare


TU, non hai nulla di cui scusarti con me, qualunque cosa diresti.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ehehehe




no dai l hai visto pure tu stermiator che mi dice tutte le cose che sono giovane, etc etc??
quello pero va bene....


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no dai l hai visto pure tu stermiator che mi dice tutte le cose che sono giovane, etc etc??
> quello pero va bene....


sarà un complimento.. ?


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Scusate, avete visto in giro la mia Farfalla?


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusate, avete visto in giro la miaFarfalla?


la tua no.... la mia si


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sarà un complimento.. ?


giammai. 
altrimenti zoccoletta che cos'e'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusate, avete visto in giro la miaFarfalla?


uff, sempre 'sta Farfalla


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> giammai.
> altrimenti zoccoletta che cos'e'?


può essere un vezzeggiativo


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusate, avete visto in giro la miaFarfalla?


eppure io ti avevo avvertito.
Farfalla e' diventata first lady.....non c'e' qui in giro, sta con coso li, Perply....se ne vanno in giro a fare i gradassi...
ti ricordi le uscite di Lady D e Dody ? tipo......
dico Dody e non Carlo perche i sentimenti contano.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> può essere un vezzeggiativo


ah bene....va bene mi harba hosi'!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ecco, penso proprio sia la cosa migliore. Dammi le coordinate che imposto Gilda.


No Tom Tom?


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah bene....va bene mi harba hosi'!


bisogna sempre spiegare tutto........


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> bisogna sempre spiegare tutto........


eh no e' che mi stavo quasi offendendo a sentire quel zoccole'.....
invece....sono proprio tontolona


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uff, sempre 'sta Farfalla


gelosa?

non credo proprio!!!


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no e' che mi stavo quasi offendendo a sentire quel zoccole'.....
> invece....sono proprio tontolona


non sei tontolona, è che non metti a fuoco le coccole..... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No Tom Tom?


Il mio non è un cartone animato. 

Lei, la voce, è Gilda, sentissi come da le indicazioni, è un piacere ascoltarla.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Il mio non è un cartone animato.
> 
> Lei, la voce, è Gilda, sentissi come da le indicazioni, è un piacere ascoltarla.


Pure il navigatore FIMMINA ti scegliesti


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Dovresti sentirla quando dice " amore, non appena puoi, se t'aggrada, torna indietro". e' di un sensuale ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Dovresti sentirla quando dice " amore, non appena puoi, se t'aggrada, torna indietro". e' di un sensuale ...


la tipa del mio navigatore invece è una criticona isterica


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

Il mio mi parla al passato......sto troppo avanti


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mio mi parla al passato......sto troppo avanti



io l'avevo in una Lanciona,15 anni fa'...era mitico,a Melegnano,indicava di prendere A4,andare a Padova,e da li'a Bologna:smile:​invece che proseguire sull'A1


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la tipa del mio navigatore invece è una criticona isterica


ti guarda la mattina quando sali in macchina e fa apprezzamenti non piacevoli al tuo decoltè? 

le hai dato troppa libertà.


----------



## Principessa (15 Aprile 2014)

*Buongiorno tesoro.*

:bacio:


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Il mio navigatore è il naso...
E se per caso mi fermo a chiedere un'indicazione a passanti fermi in strada mi guardano storto e mi dicono di comprare un navigatore...
Ma non cederò!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ce li hai avuti pure tu.....non puoi rosicare per qualcosa che hai avuto pure te....capirei se tu non li avessi avuti...ma....


Nun te preoccupes.....arriverà pure per te


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio navigatore è il naso...
> E se per caso mi fermo a chiedere un'indicazione a passanti fermi in strada mi guardano storto e mi dicono di comprare un navigatore...
> Ma non cederò!!!! :incazzato:


Ma addirittura un rosso per questo post!? 
Io mi chiedo come funzioni sta cosa delle reputazioni...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ahahha*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma addirittura un rosso per questo post!?
> Io mi chiedo come funzioni sta cosa delle reputazioni...


Che burloni.....


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma addirittura un rosso per questo post!?
> Io mi chiedo come funzioni sta cosa delle reputazioni...


forse te l'ha dato qualcuno che vende navigatori


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che burloni.....


Quella faccina non mi convince...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ma addirittura un rosso per questo post*!?
> Io mi chiedo come funzioni sta cosa delle reputazioni...


io ne ho preso uno stamattina per le mutande di Bridget Jones


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> forse te l'ha dato qualcuno che vende navigatori


Con me fallisce!!! :incazzato:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con me fallisce!!! :incazzato:


io ne regalai uno, tanti anni fa e so che viene ancora usato


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> io ne ho preso uno stamattina per le mutande di Bridget Jones


Ma nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! :carneval:
Di certo non è mio, è uno dei miei metodi!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! :carneval:
> Di certo non è mio, è uno dei miei metodi!


si ho letto


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quella faccina non mi convince...
> 
> View attachment 8442


Spesso danno reputazioni senza neanche farci caso per essere pronti quando c'è da colpire...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> io ne ho preso uno stamattina per le mutande di Bridget Jones


Ne hai preso uno per così poco?ma ti succede spesso?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Spesso danno reputazioni* senza neanche farci caso per essere pronti quando c'è da colpire...


ma non ho mica capito a cosa servono... una volta non c'erano.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma non ho mica capito a cosa servono... una volta non c'erano.


Servono a dissanguare i coglioni.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne hai preso uno per così poco?ma ti succede spesso?:rotfl::rotfl:


boh, ne avrò presi due o tre finora... ma tutti per cazzate assurde, starò sul culo a qualcuno/a :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso danno reputazioni senza neanche farci caso per essere pronti quando c'è da colpire...


Ah ok...ho notato...a volte mi arrivano dei rossi veramente senza motivo a mio parere...
Comunque vabbè, era per farsi una risata!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Servono a dissanguare i coglioni.


corca che mi li dissanguano con queste cazzate...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Azzo*



Nobody ha detto:


> boh, ne avrò presi due o tre finora... ma tutti per cazzate assurde, starò sul culo a qualcuno/a :carneval:


Quindi ne prendi così per cavolate?ma non è che ti piace prenderli alla fine?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi ne prendi così per cavolate?ma non è che ti piace prenderli alla fine?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu m'insegni... all'inizio fa male ma poi ci si abitua :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non ho mica capito a cosa servono... una volta non c'erano.


:miiiii:già


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ah*



Nobody ha detto:


> tu m'insegni... all'inizio fa male ma poi ci si abitua :mrgreen:


Dici?vabbè ti lascio alle tue idee....:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non ho mica capito a cosa servono... una volta non c'erano.


E lo so ... il bel vecchio forum


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?vabbè ti lascio alle tue idee....:rotfl:


ecco, appunto sor maestro :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E lo so ... il bel *vecchio* forum


Ma che c'è l'hai coi vecchi? aò! 

OGGI non hai fatto altro che nominarli.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E lo so ... il bel vecchio forum


bei tempi... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> ecco, appunto sor maestro :mrgreen:


No,a me non li danno mai,perchè non sono interessato!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me non li danno mai,perchè non sono interessato!


saranno sempre d'accordo con te allora...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> saranno sempre d'accordo con te allora...


E certo ho scritto mai cazzate io?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo ho scritto mai cazzate io?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a valanghe


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che c'è l'hai coi vecchi? aò!
> 
> OGGI non hai fatto altro che nominarli.


Leggi tutte le ahahte che scrivo??


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo ho scritto mai cazzate io?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se riducessi la lunghezza della firma ...


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bei tempi... :carneval:


E si che ci si divertiva :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E si che ci si divertiva :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


parecchio


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Leggi tutte le ahahte che scrivo??


Eventualmente par condicio eh. io le tue, tu le mie :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> a valanghe


Dici?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?


Dico. O fai finta di non ricordarti i cazzeggi?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E lo so ... il bel vecchio forum


e tu chi saresti del vecchio forum?


----------

